# fixing a bow question



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have an older bow and yes, I would like to buy a new one, but can't afford one right now. Anyway, the nut on my old PSE bow where my site is screwed into is loose which makes the site move up and down (initially I thought the site was loose, but realized its the nut). The nut is supposed to be tightly fixed in the frame of the bow, but isn't. It's like it is just a bit stripped through years of use. Any ideas on what I could use to secure the site nut in the bow? It doesn't move a lot, but enough to make a huge difference on a long shot. Any ideas appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

will a small lock washer fit.if not can you got glue it


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

no, a lock washer wouldn't fit. I figured I will have to glue or epoxy it in there, but just not sure what the best type is on a bow. It needs to harden enough that the nut won't move.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I think I am just going to try to buy some type of epoxy like Gorilla, JB Weld, or Permatex and epoxy the nut into the bow. Hopefully the epoxy will harden enough to hold the nut in place.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'd try hot melt glue s you can remove it if needed


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Put a bolt in the nuts threads before glueing to keep the threads clean.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I initially tried to get the nut out of the bow, but I couldn't get it out. I even took a hammer and punch to the nut from the other side and it didn't budge (just put a dent in the nut). So, I tried to use some epoxy to force down between the nut and the bow frame.....not very successful. So I cleaned everything out and decided on using gorilla glue since it expands so much. I took the nut and twisted it forcing some of the glue down in between the nut and frame (not much of a space, but just enough that the nut moves a bit). Once the gorilla glue dried and expanded, it seems to be holding for now as I was able to tighten my whisper biscuit back onto the bow without it moving. Now, I'm not banking it will hold permanently, but time will tell. I'm guessing one good bump to the bow, or buscuit, and it may bust loose. Hopefully not (or hopefully so....that way I can justify buying a new bow  )


----------

